# New site --> AquaRatings.com



## jperez (May 17, 2004)

I'd like to inform everyone that I've created a new site called *AquaRatings.com*. We need to level the playing field a little with retailers and manufacturers.

If you've had a good experience with a retailer or a product, please go to aquaratings.com and post a review. You will be helping fellow aquarists to find those retailers that are focused on providing quality products and services.

If you had a bad experience, then by all means post a review and tell your fellow aquarsists about.

Thank you!

Javier Perez
Site Admin
AquaRatings.com


----------

